
Big Data Storage Startup Basho Nabs $7.5M (And Accenture CTO Don Rippert) - tswicegood
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/29/big-data-storage-startup-basho-nabs-7-5m-and-accenture-cto-don-rippert/
======
tswicegood
Gah... Silly multiple domains: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2709301>

